# Busco un Potenciometro de audio



## Jeronimo17 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hola

Tengo una Etapa de potencia de audio nueva IMG Stage Line STA-700.

Por tonterias mias la abro por que uno de los reguladores de volumen esta un poco desviado con respecto al otro y queria ver si lo podia corregir, pero vi que no lo iba a montar de nuevo y me lo cargo mientras lo ponia en su posicion de nuevo   

Este es: 







Ojala sea facil de encontrar, ¿sabeis la marca y modelo? ¿o si lo venden en alguna tienda online?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## makine (Jun 24, 2007)

En Diotronic ese modelo lo tienen aqui en españa barcelona, no es dificil de encontrar, ...los dificiles son los logaritmicos y lineales  depende de que magnitud estemos hablando (Kohms) te costara mas o menos pero vaya, lo puedes conseguir no te preocupes.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Jun 24, 2007)

Yo soy de Cadiz que esta un pelin lejos de Barcelona   

Gracias por decirme que hay, pero que modelo es exactamente que por internet no lo veo poniendo lo que viene ahi.

¿Y no es un potenciometro logaritmico ni lineal ? entonces que es


----------



## jona (Jun 24, 2007)

hola.
ese tipò de potenciometros se consigue tranquilamente en cualquier tienda de electronica,por lo general a amplificador le ponen potenciometros logaritmicos.
explicacion de logaritmico y lineal.
el logaritmico es una resistencia variable,mediante el cursor,va por ejemplo desde 0 ohm,a 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10, y de golpe salta a 20ohm y luego a 50ohm.va dando saltos de ohmeaje.
Lineales es una resistencia variable,mediante el cursor,va por ejemplo desde 1 a 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10 y siempre "linealmente"de uno en uno.
tambien estan los potenciometros multivueltas,estos mediante el curso vas cambiando su valor ohmico,pero no tiene fin, y le podes dar todas la vueltas que quieras.hasta obtener tu fin,que puede ser volumen o ajuste de canal.
cualquier potenciometro que lo coloques funcionara y a la perfeccion,solo respeta el valor ohmico.
saludos


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Jun 24, 2007)

Muchas gracias Jona,

Lo que no sabia de que tipo era este, pero ya veo que logaritmico, una cosa mas este va como por posiciones da pequeños satos (de forma fisica al moverlo lo notas) mi pregunta es:

¿Tambien lo venden de este tipo que que va con pequeños salto (como los motores de CC al moverlo)?

PD: Ahora le he hecho un apaño con uno no linear B50K que me he encontrao y se nota que sube la musica mucho antes que el otro canal, asi que no me gusta como queda


----------



## jona (Jun 24, 2007)

hola.
un potenciometro logaritmico va dando saltos en su valor ohmico,es decir que si tomas un tester te daras cuenta como empieza de 1 en 1 y luego salta a un valor mayor y haci hasta llegar a su valor correcto.
todo esto mientras mueves el cursor.
ambos logaritmicos y lineales se encuentran de manera facil,los multivueltas tambien pero son un poco mas caros.

saludos.


----------



## jona (Jun 24, 2007)

lo que puedes hacer es colocar un potenciometro de el tipo stereo,osea que tiene 6 terminales,donde equivale a dos potenciometros en uno solo,pero que solo debes mover un solo cursor,en vez de mover dos.
saludos.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Jun 24, 2007)

Yaya todo eso lo tengo claro, lo que te pregunto es que no se mueve libre el potenciometro, sino que cambia por posiciones, como por ejemplo la rueda de un raton. ¿Entiendes ahora a lo que me refiero? Y pregunto que si lo venden asi


----------



## jona (Jun 24, 2007)

disculpame pero no te entiendo bien,el logaritmico y lineal es tan solo un efecto para el cual fue construido y diseñado.
cuando vos lo giras estas modificando un valor resistivo de el mismo, de una manera mas presisa como el lineal,y un poco mas brusca con el logaritmico.
cuando vos giras el cursor o perilla,estas modificando su valor resistivo,dado que este esta hecho de un material de carbon,y el cursor tiene conectado una especie de chapita de bronce que hace que obtengas la diferencia.
disculpame si no te entendi bien,saludos y para lo que necesites,que aca estamos para ayudarte.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Jun 24, 2007)

No te preocupes si no me entiedes, intentare explicarme mejor

A ver, olvida si es lineal o logaritmico; me refiero al tacto, al moverlo se nota que va a saltitos tiene como posiciones definida, lo vas moviendo y notas un click,click,click, o sea que no es suave como los normales,se va a posiciones definidas (pero son saltos muy muy pequeños)

¿Los venden con esa caracteristica?


----------



## jona (Jun 24, 2007)

lo mas problema es que se venda en un comercio especializado, no creo que sea dificil de conseguir, puede ser un pote sin fin, con caracteristicas mecanicazas.
Pero desoldalo y llevalo a comprar. saludos


----------



## Fernando JFET (Nov 25, 2008)

Hola a todos alguien sabe cuales son los potenciometros tipo "G", suponiendo que es una letra diferente a los lineales o logaritmicos.


----------



## analfabeta (Nov 25, 2008)

andas armando el tube screamer? 

Yo lo arme con uno lineal que son los que tienen la B, y practicamente no varia nada moviendolo de lado a lado, dudo que algun otro tipo de potenciometro haga una diferencia notable


----------



## Fernando JFET (Nov 26, 2008)

En realidad estoy armando un MetalZone y todos los esquemas de Boss, o la mayoria, hacen referencia a este tipo de potenciometros.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Feb 17, 2009)

Pues yo aun no he encontrado ninguno parecio, pero ya se cual es el que lleva,
es el  "*WH148-1A*" de China dentras pone un dibujito con CH a ver si lo encuentro en alguna tienda, ¿por internet lo veis?

Saludos


----------

